# What's your 'Self-name'?



## talldoubleicedcapp (Nov 2, 2003)

I just finished reading this really great book called, "A Door Into Ocean" by Joan Slonczewski.  In it there is an 'alien' race called the Sharers, one aspect of they're fictional culture that I found interesting was that in order to be considered adults they chose a 'self-name', explained simply, they came up with an epithet to attach to their name, the idea was that whatever name you chose, you spent the rest of your life trying to disprove; for example, I think I would choose, ann the inconsistent, and therefore, I must try to be consistent in everything from now on.  What would your self-name be?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 2, 2003)

Hm...a name with meaning? Now that is both interesting and problematic to apply. I remember a few years ago I was very enamoured with changing my name to something like the following:

Constantine Ali Brian El-Lion Brittanicus-Ra

Inconsistent? Nah, just plain pretentious. 

One to disprove? Interesting - have to think on that.

Btw - on the subject of names and meaning, I'm curious - where does your screen alias "talldoubleicedcapp" comes from?


----------



## talldoubleicedcapp (Nov 2, 2003)

I have to addictions in my life, reading and coffee.  My love affair with coffee began with mochas, but it has gone on to the next level, now (with the exception of a good strong cup of regular coffee)I drink strictly cappuccinos, to be specific, tall with a double shot of esspresso, usually its iced because, living on a tropical island, cooler drinks are usually preferable to hot ones, but when it rains, or early in the morning I make an exception


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 3, 2003)

Ah...now that makes sense. Maybe they don't have decent libraries on Guam, but I guess they at least have decent coffee.  

As to the original therad - I think I'd be happy to take on the name "Impossible" - and try to prove that things deigned "impossible" are therefore "possible" - such as getting published, for starters. I've just got to try and prove it's possible.


----------



## X Q mano (Nov 3, 2003)

Hmmm... Difficult...

Right now though, I'd go for Andreas the shallow...


----------



## Gnome (Nov 3, 2003)

Jerkwad the Unsuccessful

Boy, that's a lot to overcome!


----------



## dwndrgn (Nov 3, 2003)

Dragon the Under-Achiever


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 3, 2003)

We're all obviously thinking very highly - or is that lowly? - of ourselves!!


----------



## Heartwood Bond (Dec 29, 2003)

Mine would have to be:

He who never ever eats any donuts!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 30, 2003)

Heartwood Bond said:
			
		

> Mine would have to be:
> 
> He who never ever eats any donuts!


Sounds like a great name to have. 

And welcome to the chronicles-network.


----------



## nemogbr (Jan 17, 2004)

Self name...hmmmnn

Obi the Ordinary....lol

So in order to disprove the ordinary epithet I shall have to prove my credentials to join the Extraordianry League of Gentlemen.


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 28, 2004)

Kiwimac the stupid and vapid!


----------



## Vodstok (Apr 28, 2004)

David the Underpaid


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Apr 28, 2004)

JP the Vague and Obscure.  


Some people actually used to call me that.


----------



## okami (May 5, 2004)

Okami the Insane (jap: okami no kitigai)


----------



## polymorphikos (May 5, 2004)

Thomas the Misanthrope.


----------



## mzarynn (May 5, 2004)

Erinn the Untalented.  

Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Yvienn (May 11, 2004)

Miłka the Boring


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (May 11, 2004)

Hi, Yvienn. If I may ask, how do you pronounce your name, in the post above? I've always wondered about these special characters in European languages.


----------



## Yvienn (May 11, 2004)

Hi everybody once more. I wonder how to write... ł is a Polish letter pronounced like w in English. You may try to read it like "miuka" or "mewka". Yea, people from other countries have sometimes problems with remembering my name. Miłka is abreviation from Dobromiła - a typical Slav name. I'm also fond of special characters in languages, not only European.


----------



## angrybuddhist (May 30, 2004)

My self-name was given to me in high school--------misfit.  I never considered it to be derogatory, because I hung out with two different crowds (the brains and the partyers), but never really fit into either group.  I'm still a loner but think it is healthier to "fit in", so "misfit" is the name I should be trying to disprove.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 30, 2004)

Peter the Aggressive.

Sounds like a crap kids TV character.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 30, 2004)

I think I have a new name: Brian who gets everything done on time, and doesn't actually leave far too much to the last minute and not even get some things done that he should have completely finished weeks ago.


----------



## polymorphikos (May 31, 2004)

Thomas the Under-employed shall be my name hitherto forth.


----------



## rgorsuch (Jun 1, 2004)

Have to be Richard The Wrong.

I like the idea off spending the rest of my life proving i'm write. I mean i'm a man there for i'm usaully wrong. I even managed to get my first posting locked for doing it wrong. So i guess i'm not off to a very good start


----------



## Yvienn (Jun 4, 2004)

You can always try


----------



## Esioul (Jun 4, 2004)

One of my friends always calls me 'Weasal', a sort of version of 'Louise'; It went from 'Louise' to 'louisal' to 'weasal'. Usually used to recall me if I go off on one.


----------



## Devillishgirl (Jun 7, 2004)

Meghan the Procrastinator


----------

